# EMP determined to be completely benign to electronics. Really??



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Many of us are concerned with the enormous damage an EMP attack could inflict on the country. Even Congress is concerned. But apparently the Electric Infrastructure Security Council isn't. Check out this quote:

"A nuclear detonation in the upper atmosphere creates an electromagnetic pulse (EMP), a powerful, damaging electromagnetic field covering a subcontinent-scale region."

"It is important to note that, due to the statistical nature of field characteristics, most conventional computers and low voltage electronics will likely be unaffected and available to be reenergized if power grid operation can be restored..."

Really? The "statistical nature of field characteristics"? WTH? How much do these dimwits make per year to 'council' us?

EIS Council | Black Sky Initiative


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

@sideKahr it really depends on the device, how it is made and where it is stored the actual technology in other words the circuitry would be unaffected by an EMP if it has no power running through it or if it is inside of a container with a Faraday cage effect like a metal box, wrapped in chicken wire ect. is the violent effect the EMP has on the electricity flowing through the circuitry that destroys it it basically causes a massive short circuit which will fry the components. It is likely they are just trying to keep people from freaking out just keep the most important things that are electronic for your prepping inside something metal. Ammo cans the steel ones, steel gun lockers or filling cabinets, big steel safes and so on you vehicle is already a steel box unless you modified it or bought one that is fiberglass or some other material so most vehicles are fine. but if your playing on or talking on your smart phone it will likely fry if an emp hits unless your in your vehicle then it may shield it not sure about the gaps where the windows are. pretty sure anything not shielded in homes and apartments will get fried unless your building acts like a Faraday cage some of those concrete buildings full of re bar just might. those steel buildings and warehouses and those people who made shipping containers into homes may have a Faraday cage.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, @Quantum Donut you've got some things partially correct, but not so good on others.

1. "in other words the circuitry would be unaffected by an EMP if it has no power running through it"

You're confusing the E3 component of the pulse, the ground wave, with the very fast E1 component. The ground wave induces a high current in long conductors, such as power lines, and will burn out equipment plugged in at the time. But the E1 component induces it own overvoltage of many hundreds of volts in components designed to run on 5-12 volts. These sensitive components, present in almost all modern electronics, do not need to be connected to the power lines to be destroyed.

2. "or if it is inside of a container with a Faraday cage effect like a metal box, wrapped in chicken wire ect."

A Faraday cage proof against an EMP cannot be constructed of chicken wire. The frequency of the pulse is way too high to be attenuated by that. Nor will old microwaves work.

3. "Ammo cans the steel ones, steel gun lockers or filling cabinets, big steel safes and so on"

Nope, those won't stop EMP either, unless they are specially modified.

Do a search on this site for EMP related posts. There are some very smart people here that have a lot of knowledge about it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

These links are from government agencies, or people who have the credentials to know what they are talking about.
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-320.pdf 
http://www.futurescience.com/emp/ferc_meta-r-321.pdf 
Ebola Preparedness - Prepping for an Ebola Outbreak
http://fas.org/nuke/intro/nuke/emp.htm 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com 
Electromagnetic Pulse - Soviet Test 184 - EMP 
Report of the Commission to Assess the Threat to the United States from Electromagnetic Pulse (EMP) Attack 
Electromagnetic Pulse - EMP Myths - futurescience.com
http://www.doh.wa.gov/portals/1/Documents/Pubs/320-090_elecpuls_fs.pdf 
Grounding for Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - Futurescience.com - EMP
EMP Effects on Vehicles - Futurescience.com
Electromagnetic Pulse Protection - EMP - Futurescience.com 
https://www.wbdg.org/ccb/FEDMIL/std188_125_1.pdf
Super Electromagnetic Pulse Weapons - Futurescience.com


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks, paraquack.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Well,
> @*Quantum Donut*
> you've got some things partially correct, but not so good on others.
> 
> ...


I never said anything about connected to power lines i said power running through the device not everything gets plugged in these days all the time if there is no energy at all IE no battery and no residual energy left in the device it should survive.

I seen testing of small scale EMP ammo cans and metal containers did protect things unless those performing the tests are faking them or perhaps the EMP's used are not as powerful i also seen cars exposed to an EMP and start right up after. seen alot of trash cans used as a Faraday cage. the design will have an impact of course my medium hand gun safe works at blocking the correct frequencies. Of course if you ground your Faraday cage or box it will greatly improve the protection. As for the Chicken wire it does block frequencies in the FM range but not so much in the AM range so you may be right on that one though grounding it may help but the trash can method tends to be cheap and easy  there are also special EMP shield bags out there you can purchase. https://www.amazon.com/Faraday-Cage-Bags-10pc-Electro-shielding/dp/B00WLI5G7G


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It doesn't matter if the current running through the device is derived from the house mains, batteries, or anything else, @Quantum Donut . It doesn't matter if there is NO current. It doesn't matter if you remove the battery. The passing EMP produces its own current by electromagnetic induction in the metallic circuits of the device. The induced current of several hundred volts is what burns the integrated circuits by jumping the tiny gaps between the components, which are designed to work in the range of 5-12 volts.

Do you understand now why grounding a Faraday cage is a bad idea? You're essentially connecting a conductor to your cage which will act as an antenna to gather the pulse energy and direct it to your electronics.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> I never said anything about connected to power lines i said power running through the device not everything gets plugged in these days all the time if there is no energy at all IE no battery and no residual energy left in the device it should survive.
> 
> I seen testing of small scale EMP ammo cans and metal containers did protect things unless those performing the tests are faking them or perhaps the EMP's used are not as powerful i also seen cars exposed to an EMP and start right up after. seen alot of trash cans used as a Faraday cage. the design will have an impact of course my medium hand gun safe works at blocking the correct frequencies. Of course if you ground your Faraday cage or box it will greatly improve the protection. As for the Chicken wire it does block frequencies in the FM range but not so much in the AM range so you may be right on that one though grounding it may help but the trash can method tends to be cheap and easy  there are also special EMP shield bags out there you can purchase.


Any testing you've seen was done with radio frequencies, not with the EM pulses produced from a nuclear detonation.
The cars you've seen tested only started up because their computer internals had sufficient insulation/shielding. This was NOT due to the body of the vehicle as a whole. Your cell phone sitting in the front seat will be dead. Windows protect nothing.
If you ground a Faraday Cage in prep for an EMP, you are dooming the contents. The military tested this, and does NOT recommend doing so unless you know exactly how, and it is not the same grounding as you would do for an radio shack or house.
I strongly, STRONGLY, urge you to go back to that futuresciences.com page, to the home page, and start ready everything you can find. It clears up sooooo many misconceptions about the actual effects of an EMP.

EDIT: Again! Dammit @sideKahr! By 1 minute!!!! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Any testing you've seen was done with radio frequencies, not with the EM pulses produced from a nuclear detonation.
> The cars you've seen tested only started up because their computer internals had sufficient insulation/shielding. This was NOT due to the body of the vehicle as a whole. Your cell phone sitting in the front seat will be dead. Windows protect nothing.
> If you ground a Faraday Cage in prep for an EMP, you are dooming the contents. The military tested this, and does NOT recommend doing so unless you know exactly how, and it is not the same grounding as you would do for an radio shack or house.
> I strongly, STRONGLY, urge you to go back to that futuresciences.com page, to the home page, and start ready everything you can find. It clears up sooooo many misconceptions about the actual effects of an EMP.
> ...


5 Surprising Items That Will Survive An ?End-Of-The World? EMP Attack | Off The Grid News

some of the tests where actual EMP's by the EMP Commission.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> 5 Surprising Items That Will Survive An ?End-Of-The World? EMP Attack | Off The Grid News
> 
> some of the tests where actual EMP's by the EMP Commission.


I didn't see anything in that article about actual testing. Did I miss it?
The only mention of the EMP Commission was to state that they believe most people will die.
Can you show me the section dealing with the tests you mentioned? I'd like to read more on it.

Also, much of that article was very high level, and not entirely descriptive to the actual event and conditions.
The futuresciences site is much better at getting to the nitty gritty of it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Whatever yall said about that seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> most conventional computers and low voltage electronics will likely be unaffected and available to be reenergized* if power grid operation can be restored*..."


A car with no gas
A sailboat with no wind
a gun with no ammo
snowmobile with no snow
a computer with no power grid

what do all these things have in common???

Well Mrs Lincoln your husbands dead but besides that no worries


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> I didn't see anything in that article about actual testing. Did I miss it?
> The only mention of the EMP Commission was to state that they believe most people will die.
> Can you show me the section dealing with the tests you mentioned? I'd like to read more on it.
> 
> ...


lazy skimming will do that:
*
5. Cars
While most people think that cars will be shut down by an EMP, the report from the EMP Commission provides details on EMP testing conducted by cars. This testing utilized a cross-section of automobile models sufficiently large as to represent all modern cars in the country. The worst problem any car had was stalling and having to be restarted by the driver.*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> lazy skimming will do that:
> *
> 5. Cars
> While most people think that cars will be shut down by an EMP, the report from the EMP Commission provides details on EMP testing conducted by cars. This testing utilized a cross-section of automobile models sufficiently large as to represent all modern cars in the country. The worst problem any car had was stalling and having to be restarted by the driver.*


The article from Off The Grid News that you quote is obviously mistaken in its belief that a car, because of its metal construction, is a Faraday cage. A cars windows are made of glass. Glass is not metal. I can't trust any site that would make such a basic, amateurish error.

A quote from futurescience. It's really a good resource, you should take a look.

https://www.futurescience.com/emp/vehicles.html

*"The U.S. EMP Commission tested a number of cars and trucks at the L-3 facility in Colorado.* Although this was the most comprehensive set of tests on vehicles that has been done, those tests were very poorly done* because the Commission was financially responsible for the vehicles, but did not have the funding to pay for any of the vehicles they tested.* The vehicles were borrowed from other government agencies (most vehicles came from the Department of Defense); and the vehicles had to be returned to those lending agencies in good condition."

*"Those vehicles were tested up to the level that some sort of upset occurred, then further testing was stopped* on that vehicle.* In most cases, after the initial upset occurred, the vehicle could be restarted.* In most of the remaining cases where the vehicle could not be immediately restarted, a latch-up had occurred in the electronics, and the battery could be momentarily disconnected to "re-boot" the electronics, and the vehicle could then be restarted.* This temporary electronic latch-up failure mode caused by EMP is something that almost never occurs in automobiles during a typical lifetime of operation."

"Only one of the vehicles tested (a pickup) could not be restarted after some minor work, and it had to be towed to the shop for repairs."

*"Very few of the vehicles were tested up to the maximum level of the EMP simulator.* There was considerable disagreement among Commission staff members about how to report on the testing that had been done.* Some EMP Commission staff members believe that the wording of the paragraphs in the EMP Commission's Critical National Infrastructures Report about the effect of EMP on vehicles is quite misleading."*


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> A quote from futurescience. It's really a good resource, you should take a look.
> 
> https://www.futurescience.com/emp/vehicles.html
> 
> ...


ill wait for a site that does not sell fountain of youth pills and free energy claims


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> ill wait for a site that does not sell fountain of youth pills and free energy claims


You've got the wrong site. Try this:

https://www.futurescience.com/emp/vehicles.html


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> You've got the wrong site. Try this:
> 
> https://www.futurescience.com/emp/vehicles.html


nope their main page has links for life extending medicine makes me think of those spam emails lol.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> nope their main page has links for life extending medicine makes me think of those spam emails lol.


The site is:

Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com

Do not be confused by the usurper site:

https://www.future-science.com/

or:

http://www.futurescience.org/

The main page shows the title "An Introduction to Nuclear Electromagnetic Pulse by Jerry Emanuelson, B.S.E.E."

There are no ads. If you are seeing ads, they are targeted to your machine. Try clearing your history.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> nope their main page has links for life extending medicine makes me think of those spam emails lol.


You literally linked to that exact same page in another comment...
Literally, the exact same link.


----------



## Quantum Donut (Aug 9, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> You literally linked to that exact same page in another comment...
> Literally, the exact same link.


because i forgot check their homepage.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> The site is:
> 
> Electromagnetic Pulse - Nuclear EMP - futurescience.com
> 
> ...


I think he's referring to the "Advanced Preventive Medicine and Life Extension" portion on the left of the main page.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Quantum Donut said:


> because i forgot check their homepage.


Oh I see it, but I fail to see how that discounts the fully sourced and detailed material on EMP effects.
I also don't see how that could be any different than the "Natural Health" section of the site you linked. They both promote natural alternatives.
I certainly didn't see anything from either that looked like spam... well, except for that constant book promotion popup from OffTheGridNews.

And where was the "free energy claims"?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah. I never look at that page, I go directly to his EMP index; it's hard science, in my opinion.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Why do we prepare folks? Is it because we know nothing bad will ever happen, and life will drag on without a hitch? No, we prepare because we know that bad things happen, some things we know for certain, others we know statistically and some we know viscerally, at a primal level.

A man made EMP, in spirit alone would be sufficient reason to take precautions, simply because of the fact that someone wanted it to work, because they want to hurt us and they would try again, with a new tactic if their device failed.

A naturally occurring EMP from a solar flare, has happened, and set precedent, and will happen again, as all natural things do, so we must prepare for that, lest forgetting our past(disasters) destroy our future.

In summary; hope for the best, prepare for the worst.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

jim-henscheli said:


> Why do we prepare folks? Is it because we know nothing bad will ever happen, and life will drag on without a hitch? No, we prepare because we know that bad things happen, some things we know for certain, others we know statistically and some we know viscerally, at a primal level.
> 
> A man made EMP, in spirit alone would be sufficient reason to take precautions, simply because of the fact that someone wanted it to work, because they want to hurt us and they would try again, with a new tactic if their device failed.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Thanks for bringing us back to earth.

And it doesn't take a CME or an EMP to take down the grid. The bad guys are hacking on the computers everyday, and if I recall correctly, one of the worst blackouts ever was caused by a tree branch.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Exactly. Thanks for bringing us back to earth.
> 
> And it doesn't take a CME or an EMP to take down the grid. The bad guys are hacking on the computers everyday, and if I recall correctly, one of the worst blackouts ever was caused by a tree branch.


 It's the little stuff..https://g.co/kgs/jNwnYw


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

"Black Sky Event" : Feds Preparing For Widespread Power Outages Across U.S.
By Paul Joseph Watson

Federal government agencies are preparing for the possibility of "widespread power outages" across the U.S. as a result of a "black sky" event that could "bring society to its knees".

An exercise sponsored by FEMA and the U.S. Department of Energy set to take place on August 23 called EarthEX2017 will wargame responses to catastrophes such as mega earthquakes, cyber terrorism or high altitude electromagnetic pulse attacks.

The exercise will simulate a "subcontinent-scale, long duration power outage, with cascading failures of all other infrastructures," according to the official Earth Ex website.

"Black sky events" are defined as, "Catastrophic occurrences caused by man or nature that bring society to its knees."

"Cars would have no fuel. Restaurants and grocery stores would be bare. Electricity could be out for months in such an event," writes Mike Vasilinda.

Given the soaring tensions between the United States and North Korea, which has threatened to attack the U.S. territory of Guam, the timing of the EarthEX2017 exercise couldn't be more appropriate.

According to former Florida Congresswoman Michelle Rehwinkel Vasilinda, North Korea's saber rattling is making top brass "anxious" about potential society-changing disasters.

"It's not "if" but "when" a Black Sky event will occur," writes Vasilinda, an alarming statement given that she discusses meeting with "members of the U.S. military, National Guard Adjutant Generals, officials from Homeland Security, Department of Energy, FEMA, NOAA, and experts from the utility, distribution and supply sectors," at a private summit held in Washington DC.

The summit was attended by 200 experts from 24 countries and was hosted by Congresswoman Yvette Clark, D-NY, Congressman Trent Franks, R-Arizona, the Rt, Honorable Lord James Arbuthnot, Conservative and the Rt. Honorable Lord Toby Harris, Labour Party of the UK Parliament.

The summit convened to study the impact of a massive cataclysm that "severely disrupts the normal functioning of our critical infrastructures in multiple regions for long periods of time."

Given that FEMA has been stockpiling ready-to-eat meals, blankets and body bags for years, perhaps it's time to dust off those old generators and stock up on that storable food.

Follow Paul Joseph Watson on Youtube

Follow on Twitter:

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/paul.j.watson.71

*********************


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

isn't the "your car is a sufficient faraday cage" argument debunked when something as simple as a cell phone functions within it?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> isn't the "your car is a sufficient faraday cage" argument debunked when something as simple as a cell phone functions within it?


Jerry Emanuelson B.S.E.E felt that older cars (2000 or so) would be ok from the tests he knows about. The engines would stop, but they would restart. Maybe battery might have to be disconnected, like rebooting a computer. BUT todays cars have more and more plastic in them and less metal that could act as shielding. In addition I found out that cars have more little baby computers in them that fed info to the main computer. I found out that my 2010 Hyundai has 47 baby computers. One could cause your power steering to stop, and lots of other odds and ends. 
I will continue to use Faraday cages and triple wrap my electrons in aluminum foil/plastic insulation barrier. I'd rather error on the side of prudence.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Jerry Emanuelson B.S.E.E felt that older cars (2000 or so) would be ok from the tests he knows about. The engines would stop, but they would restart. Maybe battery might have to be disconnected, like rebooting a computer. BUT todays cars have more and more plastic in them and less metal that could act as shielding. In addition I found out that cars have more little baby computers in them that fed info to the main computer. I found out that my 2010 Hyundai has 47 baby computers. One could cause your power steering to stop, and lots of other odds and ends.
> I will continue to use Faraday cages and triple wrap my electrons in aluminum foil/plastic insulation barrier. I'd rather error on the side of prudence.


Really, who cares whether your car works or not, unless you're one tank of gas away from home. With the grid down, and nobody argues that won't happen under an EMP, that car won't be running long without power to pump the gasoline up from underground tanks. Even if you've stored fuel, driving around grid-down just makes you a target.

It's likely that operating vehicles would be confiscated by the authorities, anyway.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Really, who cares whether your car works or not, unless you're one tank of gas away from home. With the grid down, and nobody argues that won't happen under an EMP, that car won't be running long without power to pump the gasoline up from underground tanks. Even if you've stored fuel, driving around grid-down just makes you a target.
> 
> It's likely that operating vehicles would be confiscated by the authorities, anyway.


I care. I'd rather drive home to the farm from work than walk. I'd prefer using my tractor to ramp up food production than use nothing but a hoe. I store enough diesel to put in enough gardens to feed our neighbors. Store enough gasoline to fill a vehicle a few times. Would not use that fuel to drive around except to go after family members to bring to the farm. I figure if other vehicles are in operation, I wouldn't be a target that first day or two.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> I care. I'd rather drive home to the farm from work than walk. I'd prefer using my tractor to ramp up food production than use nothing but a hoe. I store enough diesel to put in enough gardens to feed our neighbors. Would not use that fuel to drive around except to go after family members to bring home.


I'd thought of tractors, but I wondered if anyone would bring it up. They sure would be a help. But a running tractor is an advertisement "FOOD HERE". Will farms become armed compounds?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I'd thought of tractors, but I wondered if anyone would bring it up. They sure would be a help. But a running tractor is an advertisement "FOOD HERE". Will farms become armed compounds?


I personally would only have enough fuel on hand to run my tractor nonstop for a few days... enough time to get a few acres worth of land ready for planting. That would be a huge help in ramping up food production for our community of neighbors. I would certainly expect more fuel to do even more, as a couple of my neighbors have much bigger tractors & other equipment, as they are actual farmers/ranchers. I would think the majority of our work would be done very quick, before most even knew there was a horrible crisis looming. And yes, the plan is for our community to become an armed compound. The whole point of my prepping for all my neighbors is for us to work in concert for food & protection.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

just topped off the bulk tanks with 450 gal of gas and 1300 gal of diesel (harvest is beginning).... and yes.. we have enough stabilizer to make it last!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Step one in Army train if you suspect EMP. Shut everything down. Good to go in most cases. They have been teaching that as long as I can remember.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

sideKahr this is one of the best descriptions of what EMP does that I have read. The only thing I would add is EVERY vehicle after the late 60s has an alternator that has 4 diodes connected to a large coil. These diodes are a bridge rectifier and convert A/C to D/C. The connection from the diodes to the coil is measured in Microns and designed to only handle up to 30 volts. If you hit it with 100s to 1000s of volts it will burn OPEN 1 to all 4 of these diodes. When these fail you could have A/C going into the battery to nothing going in at all



sideKahr said:


> It doesn't matter if the current running through the device is derived from the house mains, batteries, or anything else, @Quantum Donut . It doesn't matter if there is NO current. It doesn't matter if you remove the battery. The passing EMP produces its own current by electromagnetic induction in the metallic circuits of the device. The induced current of several hundred volts is what burns the integrated circuits by jumping the tiny gaps between the components, which are designed to work in the range of 5-12 volts.
> 
> Do you understand now why grounding a Faraday cage is a bad idea? You're essentially connecting a conductor to your cage which will act as an antenna to gather the pulse energy and direct it to your electronics.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Most military electronics are design to withstand EMP. That's why they have metal caps that screw over connectors and metal covers that cover everything up. When there shutdown and closed up there essentially a faraday cage. 


Smitty901 said:


> Step one in Army train if you suspect EMP. Shut everything down. Good to go in most cases. They have been teaching that as long as I can remember.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

modfan said:


> Most military electronics are design to withstand EMP. That's why they have metal caps that screw over connectors and metal covers that cover everything up. When there shutdown and closed up there essentially a faraday cage.


 Not 30 years ago they just did not plan that into design. The metal caps and cables they used were for rugged use and to keep out dirty and water.
I not as worried about EMP as some . Hope we never find out.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Step one in Army train if you suspect EMP. Shut everything down. Good to go in most cases. They have been teaching that as long as I can remember.


That makes sense. If you can shorten the length of the conductor that will intercept the EMP wave, such as opening the wiring harness at the ignition switch, you reduce the severity of the overvoltage. That's why you shorten or remove antennas on radios before putting them into your Faraday cage.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

modfan said:


> sideKahr this is one of the best descriptions of what EMP does that I have read. The only thing I would add is EVERY vehicle after the late 60s has an alternator that has 4 diodes connected to a large coil. These diodes are a bridge rectifier and convert A/C to D/C. The connection from the diodes to the coil is measured in Microns and designed to only handle up to 30 volts. If you hit it with 100s to 1000s of volts it will burn OPEN 1 to all 4 of these diodes. When these fail you could have A/C going into the battery to nothing going in at all


Good information. In addition to the rectifier, don't todays charging systems contain discrete component solid state voltage regulators? It's just a guess on my part, but it makes sense. I would think such a device would be sensitive to EMP also.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Good information. In addition to the rectifier, don't todays charging systems contain discrete component solid state voltage regulators? It's just a guess on my part, but it makes sense. I would think such a device would be sensitive to EMP also.


Yes they do


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Not 30 years ago they just did not plan that into design. The metal caps and cables they used were for rugged use and to keep out dirty and water.
> I not as worried about EMP as some . Hope we never find out.


I just pulled this off Wikipedia. Now I know this is the internet but, I do know Starfish prime demonstrated EMP to the military in 1962.

"During the first United States nuclear test on 16 July 1945, electronic equipment was shielded because Enrico Fermi expected the electromagnetic pulse. The official technical history for that first nuclear test states, "All signal lines were completely shielded, in many cases doubly shielded. In spite of this many records were lost because of spurious pickup at the time of the explosion that paralyzed the recording equipment."[2] During British nuclear testing in 1952-1953 instrumentation failures were attributed to "radioflash", which was their term for EMP.[3][4]

The first openly reported observation of the unique aspects of high-altitude nuclear EMP occurred during the helium balloon lofted Yucca nuclear test of the Hardtack I series on 28 April 1958. In that test, the electric field measurements from the 1.7 kiloton weapon went off the scale of the test instruments and was estimated to be about 5 times the oscilloscope limits. The Yucca EMP was initially positive-going whereas low-altitude bursts were negative pulses. Also, the polarization of the Yucca EMP signal was horizontal, whereas low-altitude nuclear EMP was vertically polarized. In spite of these many differences, the unique EMP results were dismissed as a possible wave propagation anomaly.[5]

The high-altitude nuclear tests of 1962, as discussed below, confirmed the unique results of the Yucca high-altitude test and increased the awareness of high-altitude nuclear EMP beyond the original group of defense scientists"

Here is a link https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_electromagnetic_pulse


----------

